# Bass or treble?



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Would you rather listen to some kickass music on just a tweeter or just a sub?

Treble for me. Bass is good for massaging one's feet, though.

Okay. Here's some definitions 
*Bass = <300Hz.
Treble = >4kHz.*


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

If I had to, I'd go with the sub so I could hear the drums. 

And frankly, I do this all the time. I break a lot of headphones.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 16, 2010)

i go with Factory settings of an even amount of both.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

I play the bass... I'd like to be able to hear it...


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

I have mine set to treble I believe, but I don't remember

Treble clef ftw though


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2010)

Fuck.  I clicked treble by accident. 

I would rather listen to bassy music.  I love the thumping of the subwoofers in my house B)


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

Tough choice.  i'm going with just the treble because most of the drums would be audible.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Bass FTW.

*chest explodes*


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

The bass will kill softly _from the inside..._


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 16, 2010)

Treble I guess. Both hurt, though.


----------



## Shaui (May 16, 2010)

You need both to make good music, unless you're Justin Bieber, then it's all treble, and you'd sound like shit.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Both :V.


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2010)

This isn't well defined enough to make a choice to I just ticked both.


----------



## kyle19 (May 16, 2010)

I need a even balance of both when I listen to music


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Bass, but I picked the third option cause I'm *insert something witty here*.


----------



## bozzles (May 16, 2010)

Strong bass tones are just obnoxious in every way. Treble.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Bass, but I picked the third option cause I'm *insert something witty here* *a cool person that likes the bass.*


 Fix'd


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

Who moved this thread here?  The Blue Note is for discussion about making music, not discussion about listening to it.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

What range of treble are we talking? If it's like above 10kHz, then I choose bass. If it's a reasonable treble range, treble.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 17, 2010)

listening to music on just a tweeter or just a sub would be retarded...

full range is required. i have a pair of 4-way pioneers.


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> listening to music on just a tweeter or just a sub would be retarded...
> 
> full range is required. i have a pair of 4-way pioneers.



This is true. However, this thread is more of a pointless "Woo a poll!" thing than anything else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i go with Factory settings of an even amount of both.



I like to try to equal it out aswell. Though I like bass to be slightly higher than treble. I don't like a "tinny" sound at all. However I hate it when boyracers (ricers) drive around and ALL you can here is the thudding of the fucking sub in the trunk which rattles the car so all you get is thud thud thud thud thud thud mixed with rattling parts on the car. That ain't music that is just noise.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

You all really should be EQing your speakers to suit your setup and room but whatevs |3


----------



## WolfTailz (May 17, 2010)

Well I chose bass but I have the treble turned up on my radios. I chose bass because if I had the choice between just the two I would turn up the bass (being a bass player) but I turn up the Treble so that I can hear everything. I can pick the bass parts out of all songs because I am musically trained to listen for it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> You all really should be EQing your speakers to suit your setup and room but whatevs |3



[yt]8e-IiZAouAo[/yt]


----------



## TheComet (May 18, 2010)

DnB fanatics such as myself classify bass as <50hz 


anyways, I'm all for a blend of both, but a healthy dose of bass is a must for me


----------



## innex (May 29, 2010)

In my oppinion you have to have a good mix of both, e.g a breakbeat with a deep bassline :3


----------



## homelesstaco (Jun 1, 2010)

Songs need good treble, otherwise they just sound muted and boring. The treble gives sound the punch it needs to keep from sucking.


----------



## KaShe (Jun 1, 2010)

Treble, but somewhere in the middle would be best.

Here, I came into the thread thinking this was about what I played and/or read.


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2010)

slw1111 said:


> Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.



The fuck does this have to do with the thread? I mean you seriously necro'd this to say this shit?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 11, 2010)

For some reason when I first seen the title of this thread I thought of Mega Man characters.


----------



## i3ear (Dec 11, 2010)

IT DEPENDS ON THE SONG AND THE SKILL OF THE MUSICIAN TO USE WHATEVER FREQUENCIES DEEM NECESSARY FOR THE MUSIC TAKE FOR EXAMPLE RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE THEY CUT THE BASS ALL THE TIME FOR DRAUMATIC EFFECT AND IT WORKS VERY WELL THEY GO FROM ONE EXTREME TO THE OTHER OH AND YOU FORGOT TO COUNT MIDRANGE WHICH IS SOMETHING I FUCKING LOVE IN GUITARS

alright I am done with my tangent. I feel better D:


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2010)

i3ear said:


> IT DEPENDS ON THE SONG AND THE SKILL OF THE MUSICIAN TO USE WHATEVER FREQUENCIES DEEM NECESSARY FOR THE MUSIC TAKE FOR EXAMPLE RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE THEY CUT THE BASS ALL THE TIME FOR DRAUMATIC EFFECT AND IT WORKS VERY WELL THEY GO FROM ONE EXTREME TO THE OTHER OH AND YOU FORGOT TO COUNT MIDRANGE WHICH IS SOMETHING I FUCKING LOVE IN GUITARS


 
THIS WAS HARD TO READ


----------



## i3ear (Dec 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> THIS WAS HARD TO READ


 I BET IT WAS YOU COCK SUCKING ASS LICKING DICK MUNCHING NERF HERDER


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 12, 2010)

i3ear said:


> IT DEPENDS ON THE SONG AND THE SKILL OF THE MUSICIAN TO USE WHATEVER FREQUENCIES DEEM NECESSARY FOR THE MUSIC TAKE FOR EXAMPLE RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE THEY CUT THE BASS ALL THE TIME FOR DRAUMATIC EFFECT AND IT WORKS VERY WELL THEY GO FROM ONE EXTREME TO THE OTHER OH AND YOU FORGOT TO COUNT MIDRANGE WHICH IS SOMETHING I FUCKING LOVE IN GUITARS
> 
> alright I am done with my tangent. I feel better D:



Why does noob decide to type in caps? need a bigger e-peen do we?


----------



## Cam (Dec 12, 2010)

Bass, since I listen to dubstep/hardcore. Both are heavily rooted on basslines.

But Ill always pump my songs with treble, since it makes the song a little more clear


----------



## Jude (Dec 12, 2010)

They both sound like shit unless the other is present.

Also, I also came into this thread thinking the poll was about what I play/read.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 6, 2011)

Bass + Treble + turn volume to 11 =


----------

